# Slogan poll (Run-off between top choices)



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Between:

Fueled by the hate

The Avery Bunch

Poll will last 7 days.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Bingo.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

TX_MAVFAN said:


> Bingo.


... but I haven't called out any numbers yet! :biggrin:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Man! Fueled by hate won it come on!


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

M F F L said:


> Man! Fueled by hate won it come on!


Easy tiger.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Very close battle between the two thus far.

:cheers:


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Since neither isn't a choice, I'll think hard about this onel.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Fueled by the hate will win this poll like it did the last one.


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

Meh, the Avery bunch is funnier, but fuelbed by hate descrubes us more though not exactly corect, but whatever. -Votes-


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

lol why are we doing this again, if fueled isnt going to be it why have a mock poll


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

VeN said:


> lol why are we doing this again, if fueled isnt going to be it why have a mock poll


LOL... it's suppose to be a run-off between the top 2, but I just wanted to see another landslide victory.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

I was thinking, you wanna change "hate" to "criticism?" No one really hates us...it's more...yeah. OK, bad idea.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

StackAttack said:


> I was thinking, you wanna change "hate" to "criticism?" No one really hates us...it's more...yeah. OK, bad idea.


We can give the notion that we're not taking that "criticism" lightly...in other words, you may not like our team, our orginization, or our owner - but you can stick it as far as you can reach baby, we're kicking your ars anyway. :biggrin:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Avery Bunch got owned, bad


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Yeah, Avery Bunch just took a shot to the groin. 

Game. Set. Match.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

First one to 15...20?


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Just hand it to Fueled by Hate

Avery Bunch aint winning


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I got faith in Avery's Bunch...

(Not the slogan, but the actual bunch)
:biggrin:


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Poll closes in around 6 minutes. Reminding anyone to vote who hasn't already.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

We have a winner! Congrats to the slogan's maker, VeN.

Get on it, Ed, you lazy arse


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> I got faith in Avery's Bunch...
> 
> (Not the slogan, but the actual bunch)
> :biggrin:


I don't


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I am working on getting it changed.

:cheers:


----------

